# Suggest a Headphone



## royal (Jul 13, 2006)

guys, I need an entry level headphone for listening to mp3s in my office...nothing fancy.

I dont have any option of playing LAN multiplayer games in THIS office  
(I used to play QUAKE3 in my previous office  ) so the mids and highs should be given importance in this case .

I was using a chinese make EarPlug (YIHAO brand) purchased for Rs. 35/- but it has breathed its last after serving me faithfully for the last 7 years  
and its quality was decent enough

BTW, my budget is Rs. 500/- ... do you think I should go for Frontech wireless headphone with FM? anyone using it ?


----------



## 12345 (Jul 13, 2006)

buy a earphone(the small headphone that plugs into the ear) instead of a headphone.there r 2 reasons for this:1.in ur price range u dont get decent headphones.2.if u listen to music loudly with headphones(which u may need to if ur office is noisy),people aroud u will also be disturbed.
look for models from sony,philips and panasonic in ur price range.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 13, 2006)

Philips HP150 should serve you well.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 14, 2006)

12345 said:
			
		

> buy a earphone(the small headphone that plugs into the ear) instead of a headphone.there r 2 reasons for this:1.in ur price range u dont get decent headphones.2.if u listen to music loudly with headphones(which u may need to if ur office is noisy),people aroud u will also be disturbed.
> look for models from sony,philips and panasonic in ur price range.



earphones r proven to cause permanent hearing loss....headphones r safer i guess...Frontech wireless headphone with FM will be a good option...my friend is havin a frontech...not the model in qn,but a diff wired model with no FM....n is very much satisfied with it....


----------



## ashnik (Jul 14, 2006)

for headphones best would be i-ball 860Mv with 1 year warranty. Yes this one comes with warranty. Got for myself a week ago. 625 bucks


----------



## royal (Jul 14, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> for headphones best would be i-ball 860Mv with 1 year warranty. Yes this one comes with warranty. Got for myself a week ago. 625 bucks



How's the quality ?


----------



## royal (Jul 15, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Philips HP150 should serve you well.



What is the price ?


----------



## montylee (Jul 18, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Philips HP150 should serve you well.



As Ch@0s said, Philips HP 150 are quite good and comfortable.

Price shd be around 600 bucks...


----------



## neyo (Jul 18, 2006)

hello guys how do the philips neckphones sound and how much do they cost. thanks a lot.


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 18, 2006)

increase ur budget to 1K and buy philips SHP805 headphones....

the sound quality is good and feels like listening to 2.1 speakers...

cmmon u can spend that much...i'm sure!

ENjoy...


----------



## neyo (Jul 18, 2006)

hello guys how do the philips neckphones sound and how much do they cost. thanks a lot.


----------



## ashnik (Jul 18, 2006)

Iball 860Mv are quite impressive for that price and way better than those 250 bux Intex HPs.


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 19, 2006)

i got iball 675MV headphones with mic for Rs250/-from nehru place......and the quality is really good....


----------



## royal (Jul 20, 2006)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> increase ur budget to 1K and buy philips SHP805 headphones....
> 
> the sound quality is good and feels like listening to 2.1 speakers...
> 
> ...



Have you used them personally ?


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 20, 2006)

yes i own them and i use it daily to listen to music during nights....

bass is good, midrange has clarity and highs are very well produced and the whole experience creates a good soundstage....actually for 1K this is a very good headset and much better than the ones available below rs.500, so for spending extra rs.500 ur actually getting better value than the money spended...

check the pics and the reviews...
*www.headphonereviews.org/headphone.php?action=view&headphoneId=176

ENjoy...


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 21, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> earphones r proven to cause permanent hearing loss....headphones r safer i guess...Frontech wireless headphone with FM will be a good option...my friend is havin a frontech...not the model in qn,but a diff wired model with no FM....n is very much satisfied with it....




i absolutely agree with u  and u r 100% right because i've suffered myself

earphones cause ear drum to vibrate more than the headphones which results in ear wax production, which can lead to temporary deafness.


----------

